# Baby Slugs!!



## Kasha (Oct 14, 2008)

So my attempt to hatch the slug eggs has been successful!  I have babies!
Here are two I found this morning.






and a teeny tiny one!


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 27, 2008)

nice howed you keep em?


----------



## LasidoraGT (Oct 27, 2008)

For slugs they are kinda cute only cuz they are babies


----------



## Kasha (Oct 27, 2008)

They are being kept in a giant glass cookie jar.  I have a layer of garden soil (where I found them) and just toss in Romaine lettuce and an occasional misting. 
As of last night the last of my adults died.  But from what I can tell I have a metric crap ton of babies.
I don't quite know what to do with them now.  My kids lost interest when I kept chirping at them to "be careful! Touch soft! Not that one!"  
I can't stick them back outside because it has since snowed and that would be instant death.  So I guess I am keeping them for a while.


----------



## Shagrath666 (Oct 28, 2008)

escargot anyone? its tasty and nutritious, never done it with slugs before but should be the same. salt em butter em and fry em. mm mm good


----------



## calum (Oct 28, 2008)

Awwwww, they are cute!


----------

